# La télé sans livebox possible ?



## Thierry GEFARD (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je me demande si en souscrivant l'offre de Orange à 1 Meg ou 8 Meg avec la télé inclue on peut se passer de la livebox à louer 3/mois ou à acheter.


J'ai un modem routeur Dlink qui fonctionne bien et me satisfait. Je pense que l'offre à 1 Meg de Orange marcherait sans problème avec mais mon problème c'est la télé.

J'ai vu que le décodeur fourni par orange se relie à la livebox par un cable éthernet (ou wifi si l'on veut). Dans ce cas, puis-je relier le décodeur TV orange à n'importe quel modem routeur via ethernet ?

ça m'éviterait de prendre cette livebox que je n'aime pas trop.


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Septembre 2006)

Surtout que la nouvelle LiveBox... :mouais:


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (13 Septembre 2006)

effectivement !

Mais peu importe, l'usb je n'en veux pas (de moins en moins de personne utilise l'USB pour l'ADSL) et le wifi non plus.


Mais par contre m'en passer pour regarder la télé ça me plait mais est-ce possible ?


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Septembre 2006)

Pour tout te dire, je nai jamais vraiment approché ces fameuses ***box étant fidèle à mon merveilleux modem/routeur. Par contre, vu que pour avoir la TV via ADSL tout le monde utilise les box, je suppose quil ne doit pas être possible de sen passer. De plus, sur mon routeur je nai rien pour le relier dune quelconque manière à la TV. 

  Le plus marrant dans cette histoire, cest quil y a quelques mois j pouvais regarder certaines chaînes de la TNT avec MediaPlayer :rateau:

Donc si quelqu'un sait, ça mintéresse aussi.


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est depuis que j'ai vu que la livebox était reliée par ethernet au décodeur fourni par orange qui, lui est relié à la télé via une péritel que je me suis posé la question.

C'est le décodeur qui me semble important dans l'histoire. Il est capable de décomposer un signal venant par ethernet.

Alors si quelqu'un pouvait nous éclairer ce serait bien d'autant plus que la livebox doit être louée ou bien achetée et ça ne m'enchante vraiment pas. Je préférerai utiliser mon modem routeur D Link.


----------



## niocnam (22 Septembre 2006)

Sans recherche approfondie, ce qu'on peut dire c'est que c'est la live box qui s'occupe de séparer le flux ip d'internet et le flux vidéo (à voir suivant les protocoles utilisés). La plus part des routeurs classiques gérent seulement le flux ip.  Il serait donc logique de conclure que d'essayer de contourner la live box n'est pas possible "pour l'instant" et surtout sans changer d'équipement. (Je vais essayer de voir ce qu'il est possible de faire ....).

Si vous avez simplement un routeur, rien ne vous empêche de mettre en cascade votre live box et votre routeur. La live box faisant office de "modem" (avec une configuration DMZ)

NB : La plupart des routeurs du commerce fait office de modem ET routeur.


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (22 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai envie de garder mon modem routeur parefeu D Link. Tu penses donc que je pourrais connecter la livebox à mon routeur pour simplement avoir la télé ?
SI tu as des infos, je suis preneur.

L'ideal serait de pouvoir me passer de la livebox.


----------



## niocnam (22 Septembre 2006)

Je te tiens au courant, il y a pas de soucis.


----------



## RVA (25 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Donc si quelqu'un sait, &#231;a m&#8217;int&#233;resse aussi.



Livebox + VLC + Ma ligne TV => &#231;a peut marcher.
Voir cette page <http://www.neuneu.org/spip.php?article62> o&#249; je r&#233;sume ce qu'il faut pour y arriver.


----------



## zoulou03200 (25 Septembre 2006)

MaligneTV ne peut fonctionner qu'avec une Livebox.


----------



## TITOUX (25 Septembre 2006)

De toutes façons la live box est la solution de l'avenir donc rien ne sert de reculer tu seras un jour amené à la prendre. Et puis c'est tellement pratique : plus de fil qui trainent , tu peux t'installer ou tu veux pour piannoter pourvu qu'il y ait une prise de courant; si tu le désires tu peux avoir le telephone gratuit pour 10  par mois etc.....


----------



## RVA (25 Septembre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> MaligneTV ne peut fonctionner qu'avec une Livebox.



Vrai, mais on peut aussi dérouter les flux TV vers VLC sur Mac, Pc...


----------



## Claude number X (26 Septembre 2006)

TITOUX a dit:


> ... tu peux avoir le telephone gratuit pour 10 ...



Elle est bien bonne celle la


----------



## TITOUX (26 Septembre 2006)

Oui monsieur 

Tu abandonnes ton abonnement pour ton telephone fixe et avec 10 par mois tu appelles qui tu veux en france metropolitaine avec ton I.P sans limitation de temps


----------



## chti (27 Septembre 2006)

TITOUX a dit:


> Oui monsieur
> 
> Tu abandonnes ton abonnement pour ton telephone fixe et avec 10 par mois tu appelles qui tu veux en france metropolitaine avec ton I.P sans limitation de temps




Je trouve çà très pratique en effet : tu dois passer par le réseau électrique pour téléphoner... or les pannes de ce réseau (neige, orage, tempête, accidents divers) sont plus nombreuses que sur le réseau du téléphone...

Donc, au moindre incident de ce genre, plus de téléphone... 
Si ces situations engendrent une urgence...
 il faut peut-être prévoir d'ajouter un forfait téléphone mobile (et veiller à le recharger sur... la voiture)...

C'est si peu cher que cela , finalement ?


----------



## TITOUX (27 Septembre 2006)

Et pour voir la télé tu passes pas par le reseau electrique  
Dans ma région tout le monde a un portable même les enfants 
Et en plus tu attaques un agent E.D.F


----------



## nicolashuet (10 Octobre 2006)

Apparement, c'est possible d'obtenir le flux tv sans livebox ^^
Chez forpage, ya la procedure pour un st510: http://www.forpage.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12470

nicolas


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (10 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse mais je ne peux pas accéder à la page que tu indiques


----------



## nicolashuet (11 Octobre 2006)

a mon avis, il faut que tu t'enregistres sur leur forum, sinon je peux t'en transmetre le contenu par mail a la rigueur.


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (11 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse. C'est effectivement ce que j'ai fait hier. Je me suis enregistré sur le forum (et un de plus).

La solution existe bien.

Lorsque je vais avoir un moment je vais tenter.

Encore merci


----------



## chti (11 Octobre 2006)

TITOUX a dit:


> Et pour voir la télé tu passes pas par le reseau electrique
> Dans ma région tout le monde a un portable même les enfants
> Et en plus tu attaques un agent E.D.F



C'est sûr...
Mais la tv ne sert à rien en cas de pépin...


----------



## fiat lux (11 Octobre 2006)

Une Livebox c'est 3&#8364; par mois. Avec échange immédiat en cas de panne.
En cas de besoin de la hot line Orange, avec un routeur qui ne vient pas de chez eux, bonjour les emm..... !!
J'ai eu Malignetv, je peux te dire que techniquement c'est un peu moins simple qu'une connection internet de base (pbs de débit, freeze, décodeur numérique qui se plante...).
Il me semble que c'est se compliquer la vie pour économiser des bouts de chandelle.


----------



## vec_8 (20 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
je n'arrive pas à charger le lien que tu as mis (pour avoir la télé sans livebox), pas de proposition d'enregistrement non plus.... ce serrai possible de mettre la solution en ligne sur ce forum?

Sinon pour :
_"Je trouve çà très pratique en effet : tu dois passer par le réseau électrique pour téléphoner... or les pannes de ce réseau (neige, orage, tempête, accidents divers) sont plus nombreuses que sur le réseau du téléphone..."_

ça m'a fait bien sourire, en France toute les communications ADSL, Telephone.... Passe par le réseau téléphonique... (excepté reseaux fibre optique, RNIS et cable...).
Absolument aucune donnée ne passe par le réseau électrique sauf en local, chez vous si vous utilisez des adaptateurs CPL... à l'extérieur de chez vous, certaines données transites malgré tout, mais c'est des données internes à EDF qui permettent la gestion des conteurs électriques.... et donc, pas de DATA, d'internet et autre......

voili voilou


----------

